# What A Runner Can Learn from a Ranger Mom



## Marauder06 (Jan 29, 2016)

The "Ranger Mom" in question is Scoti Domeij, whose son Kris was a Ranger who was KIA during his 14th (!) deployment.

/////

On October 21st at 11: 30 pm, she received unexpected visitors.

_“Who’s knocking on my door?” I spoke aloud. My surprise at the sudden banging on my front door near midnight gave way to annoyance. “Probably someone with car trouble. If I ignore the knocking they’ll go away.” The insistent pounding on my door continued for fifteen minutes. I finally walked down my stairs and opened the door. Two tall men in military uniforms stood on my front steps._

He had been killed by an improvised explosive device.  There were funerals, ceremonies, and memorials.  During these events, Scoti would remind herself, “Be strong. Hold yourself together. My son, a Ranger, would not want me to embarrass him.”  Passing three rows of Rangers standing at attention, she told them, “You are all my sons now.”


----------

